# Socratic Method in Evangelism



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey there

I was wondering if anyone has any resources or thoughts on applying this to evangelism,or just good resources on evangelism in general

Thanks much


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 19, 2009)

For starters, the Socratic method often exposes presuppositions that the person brings into the discussion. It also shows them that you are willing to listen to them, whereas monologue-style evangelism (for lack of a better term) may give the impression you're just talking _at_ them.

Very good question!


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 19, 2009)

I do think that dialogue is much more effective in personal evangelism among post-modern westerners than preparing a set "presentation" or spiel. 

We must engage, not monopolize, and one way to do this is to draw people out with questions. 

Also, many people do not like to be told what to believe, but like to "discover" for themselves things to be believed, and in this way they may "personally own" the faith more effectively.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 20, 2009)

austinww said:


> For starters, the Socratic method often exposes presuppositions that the person brings into the discussion. It also shows them that you are willing to listen to them, whereas monologue-style evangelism (for lack of a better term) may give the impression you're just talking _at_ them.


I agree. Asking a question or a series of questions designed to force a desirable response is very effective.

AMR


----------



## Tim (Oct 20, 2009)

Patrick, your comment leads in nicely to what I wanted to ask when I saw the title of this thread:

Is there a point when Socratic questioning can be too 'leading' in the questions? I.e., you are almost putting words in their mouth.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Oct 20, 2009)

Tim said:


> Patrick, your comment leads in nicely to what I wanted to ask when I saw the title of this thread:
> 
> Is there a point when Socratic questioning can be too 'leading' in the questions? I.e., you are almost putting words in their mouth.



Yes. Especially when one enthusiastically or robotically has asked these questions before and wants to hurry to the "punch line." 

I have tried the monologue approach and it just doesn't work or not as well. I have noticed that the Socratic method is the way to go engaging others. It is all about finding the line where you're actually a part of the conversation and not on the outside trying to question a horse back into the corral.


----------



## TrueConvert (Oct 20, 2009)

This is a good topic. If any of you guys listen to the White Horse Inn, the author of a book called "Tactics," I believe, is on a couple shows in a row discussing what he calls "the Columbo method." It turns out after listening that it is akin to the Socratic methodology of Q&A. There was some value in that these methods do seek (if you're genuine) to be as clear as possible on the person you're addressing's perspective. I'm interested to hear of any one here's experiences using such a method. I think if we sincerely want to know what another person's views are and why they hold them, we will begin to see a lot of masks peeled off. The example the guy gave was of a person saying to him that belief in God is irrational. He followed it up with the question, "what about belief in God is irrational," and then through Q&A discovered that the guy MEANT that there are some who believe in God that are irrational. LOL. Something like that. I think it can be valuable, when not seen as the end all. We need to be ready to address all types of people in all types of ways with the 1 content of the Gospel.......


----------



## cih1355 (Oct 20, 2009)

Kirk Cameron and Ray Comfort use the Socratic method. For example, they ask questions such as, "Are you a good person?" and "How would God judge you based upon the Ten Commandments?"


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone,it sounds like it would be valuable to use,I cant understand why anyone hasn't written a book on it,maybe someone here will have take on that challenge

Thanks again for all the input

P.S I just thought I would post a link for the book DeJuan pointed out,perhaps it's good
Amazon.com: Tactics: A Game Plan for Discussing Your Christian Convictions (9780310282921): Gregory Koukl: Books


----------



## Skyler (Oct 20, 2009)

Greg Koukl is good. He's got some MP3s out as well that I've listened to. In fact, our youth pastor did a monthly series based on his methods.

The Columbo tactic is awesome, btw!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 21, 2009)

Tim said:


> Patrick, your comment leads in nicely to what I wanted to ask when I saw the title of this thread:
> 
> Is there a point when Socratic questioning can be too 'leading' in the questions? I.e., you are almost putting words in their mouth.


Yes it can, but to me the point is that I never argue from a point of finding neutral ground with the unbeliever, for this violates Scripture, in that there can be no neutral ground with those that are an enmity with God. Hence I move quickly to establish a point of contact, pointing out the obvious fact that the unbeliever cannot live as they profess, for they will always borrow from the believer's intellectual capital.

AMR


----------

